

Driving to from Chicago to New York - rgejman

Hey folks,<p>I'm driving solo from Chicago to New York on Sunday (about ~14 hr drive). I've done it a few times with my family, but never alone.<p>1. How do you keep yourself from going stir-crazy on long roadtrips? I can connect an iPhone or computer to my car's stereos.<p>2. Do you know any route-planning web sites that can tell you the ideal time to travel to avoid rush hours or other bad traffic times?
======
Edmond
Google might be helpful...also if you want to save/make some money use my
site: www.meshipu.com

